# Fostering a stray cat



## becky.park (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi all!

So we had this stray cat around ours for months (neighbours say he's been around for years) but no one could get near him. Anyway, yesterday morning at 4am he was calling for food, I took some down and for the first time every he approached me! I managed to actually get close enough to get him in a cat carrier and bring him in. We took him to the vets first thing to find out he's not micro-chipped, is an entire male (as we suspected) and estimated to be approx. 4-5 years old. His mouth is in bad condition with a broken canine and tarter but other than some old battle wounds and missing fur which could be due to fleas etc., the vet said there's nothing to suggest any further illness! He was de-flead and de-wormed at the vets. I think I'll ask the vets to test for FIV when they neuter him.

The charity we've been working with have been brilliant and we've booked him in to be neutered next week. Until then, he's staying in our spare room and we're feeding him. He's terrified and busy hiding from us but has been coming out slightly for food.

He's got runny poo and isn't litter-trained so I've been cleaning it up and looking after him best I can. I noticed some blood in one patch of diarrhoea but not in any of the others. I think this is just because of a change in diet (aka actual cat food as opposed to whatever he was living off before) along with the big stress of coming to life inside. He returns slow-blinks and seems okay with me being in the room, but isn't exploring, but then I don't expect him to for a few days.

Today he came all the way out and sat in the tunnel cat bed for a bit - I was amazed! Couldn't believe it! So I left the room to give him space. However, then I went back in an hour later and found him hiding not in the spot he was usually hiding under the desk, but had squished himself behind the desk against the wall.

Whilst this did mean I was able to clean his previous hiding place, I feel we've taken one step forward and 3 back. I've left him on his own and am hoping that he's just stressed and scared and needs time. I'm being patient and will leave him again for an hour or two before going back in.

Is it worth getting Feliway to help him relax? He's with us until he gets neutered next Friday and probably for recovery time afterwards so there's plenty of time to let him relax and become more confident. We're not sure what happens after that, the shelter is full (kitten season!) and there are a lot of considerations before we take him in permanently but it is an option we'll consider over the week.

Thankfully, our cat Charlie seems completely unaffected by the guest in the mysterious room. They're completely separated obviously and won't be introduced at all unless we consider keeping him and he's had the appropriate vaccinations etc., but I'm relieved that he's not even concerned about the guest though I'm sure he's aware there's another cat in the house.

Any advice or tips? I'll keep updating this but thought it was worth opening a thread. Oh and have some photos!


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm not experienced but it sounds like you're doing the right sort of things. The rescues in your area should be able to give you advice and support even if they can't take him in. 

He's a gorgeous boy, and hopefully will settle in time, though he may never adapt to being an inside cat. If not,he may be able to be re-homed in a barn or similar. 

At least if he can stay with you for now, the rescue can start looking at possibilities.


----------



## Kim Jackson (Sep 20, 2019)

He’s really lovely!

Sounds like it’s just going to be time and patience. Maybe some really tasty treats to get him to familiarise you and maybe try a toy or two to see if he will relax a bit. I’ve never used plug ins to calm cats as I’ve never heard them working.

You’re doing a great job.


----------



## becky.park (Aug 25, 2018)

Update!

He's spent all day since the cat bed hiding behind the furniture and I've been really worried about him being dehydrated with all of the diarrhoea he's had.

But I've just popped my head in and seen him curled up on the bed (which is the opposite side of the room to his hiding space!). I didn't stay because I don't want him to go and hide again, but I'm so relieved he feels confident enough to come out up onto the bed! He looks much more relaxed now!

Thank you both for your support and comments, I've had several cats before but I've never looked after a stray until now, so it's really reassuring to have your support!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

becky.park said:


> Is it worth getting Feliway to help him relax?


 Well done for taking care of this chap.:Cat I have found Zylkene works well to calm down a worried cat . . . it's palatable too, tasteless (presumably) powder goes on their food, no prescription needed. And if you are worried about dehydration, add a spoonful or two of water in his food. He's a lovely-looking cat and seems to be a fair size. He'll be out and about fairly soon, sure of that!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I find Pet Remedy really good for calming down my cats and getting them to feel more relaxed and peaceful together. You will probably also find that he improves with using his litter tray after being neutered. Entire males often go to the loo in odd places to mark their territory. But sounds like you are doing very well with him so far. I think he just needs time


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

He looks to be a fair size (fat chunky legs!). Handsome guy.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Hes landed on his paws finding you.


----------

